# Heat Tape Brand That ACTUALLY WORKS???



## TOTAL (Nov 4, 2014)

It's got to be one of the biggest rip offs. I cannot get this stuff to hold my vinyl to caps or any type of material. Is there a brand or alternative that can be used?


----------



## Grant Hill (May 10, 2013)

Stahls makes one that I have used with no problem. When I have needed large pieces, I have used rhines-stone transfer tape, or reused the carrier from used heat transfer vinyl.


----------



## shirtfun (Aug 11, 2007)

We always used the heat tape that Conde sells, and we never had a problem.


----------

